# 600 amp 3 phase service



## BBQ

Two 500 ALs are fine.

What is the plan for the metering? 

Because I think we can come up with less expensive gear.


----------



## Spark_Mark

Well I met with the power company and they suggested I use a 480amp meter base with two 4" overhead hubs, which I can buy from them. When I spoke with the supply company he made mention to the metering topic also but we didn't get to talk about it because he had to get some bids out and was supposed to call me back today... guess I will have to call him back tomorrow.


----------



## frenchelectrican

The 480 amp can { 600 amp class } is that the CT set up or direct bolt on ?

And I do know know if you are aware some POCO may want a cold sequince on the metering escpally with 480 volts system but if you are on 208Y120 or 240D120 you should be ok unless speced by POCO.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Spark_Mark

I have not seen the cut sheet but I assumed it was a bolt in meter can since the engineer didn't want to CT at the pole. It is a 208/120 no 480, the meter can was rated at 480amps which I thought was a strange limit. Usually anything over 400amps they will CT...


----------



## jwjrw

Spark_Mark said:


> I have not seen the cut sheet but I assumed it was a bolt in meter can since the engineer didn't want to CT at the pole. It is a 208/120 no 480, the meter can was rated at 480amps which I thought was a strange limit. Usually anything over 400amps they will CT...




They CT everything above 320 here.


----------

